# Comcast laying missing links in the Bay Area's network



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Bits and pieces from the SF Gate (may appear out of context):

*Comcast filling in the gaps
Cable company laying missing links in the Bay Area's network*

After years of delays by its predecessors, Comcast Corp. says it is finally on track for overhauling the Bay Area's archaic cable system by the end of 2004. The upgrades will not only allow Comcast to offer dozens of new stations (including the Learning Channel, Fox News and the Cartoon Network), but also release new products like high-speed Internet service, high-definition television and video on demand.

Analysts said Comcast has little choice. In order to keep customers from switching to satellite rivals, like Hughes Electronics' DirecTV and EchoStar Communications' Dish Network, they said Comcast needs to quickly offer additional channels and services in more neighborhoods.

Still, after so many years of neglect, many cities are clearly frustrated the job hasn't been completed earlier. Before Comcast took over, a series of owners, from AT&T to TCI, upgraded the system at a snail's pace. (AT&T blamed everything from obtaining permits to the energy crisis for slowing down its work, but it was also unwilling to spend as much as Comcast on the project.)

Moreover, to help pay for the upgrades, Comcast said it plans to raise its rates an average of 6 percent starting next month, prompting a wave of complaints from unhappy customers.

In the face of those complaints coupled with satellite competition, Comcast hopes upgrading its network as soon as possible will help keep most of its 1.6 million customers from fleeing.

Full article here


----------



## Ace (Dec 4, 2002)

Sounds like too little, too late. I live in south San Jose and I was told by a Comcast rep. back in june that my area would be rebuilt over the summer(like I really believed that). Guess what, nothing happened. I'm getting tired of waiting for the upgrade and tired of my bill rising 2 times in 11 months. I'm currently analyzing my satellite options.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, you've come to the right place, Ace. What kind of programming are you interested in? Both DirecTV and Dish serve the San Francisco market. However, for some local channels, Dish Network will install a free dish pointed at 148.

If you are just interested in the standard slate of channels, then DirecTV has the edge at this time. The best time to purchase equipment is when you are a new subscriber, and I recommend spending the extra money getting a triple LNB dish instead of a standard round dish. You should then be ready for HDTV programming.

Also, DirecTV is running an EXCELLENT deal on their DirecTiVos. The 40GB units (Hughes HDVR2, Phillips DSR-7000, RCA somthing) is running for $99 or less, and are two-tuner DVRs. While the hard drive is small, it is easily upgradable. 

In comparison, Dish's current single tuner DVR (the 510) and upcoming dual-tuner DVR (the 522) have larger hard drives (120GB), but Dish has adopted the policy that there will be a $5 fee. In that light, when you compare Dish's DVR software to DirecTV's DVR software, DirecTV's software is superior. The drives in Dish's DVRs are non-upgradable.

(It should be noted that some of Dish's legacy DVRs, the single tuner 501 (40GB), 508 (80GB), and 721 dual-tuner (120GB) have no monthly fee, but are timer based. The 721 costs $500.)

If, however, you want the superstations or foreign language programming, then Dish has the edge in that area.

HDTV programming? The jury is still out on that one. There is the impending launch of the SuperDish for HDTV programming, and both Dish and DirecTV have HD DVRs in the wings. 

As for Internet, don't look to satellite due to lag time.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

"dozens of new stations (including the Learning Channel, Fox News and the Cartoon Network)"

ROFL. Bay Area cable doesn't even have the cartoon network?!?


----------



## Ace (Dec 4, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> "dozens of new stations (including the Learning Channel, Fox News and the Cartoon Network)"
> 
> ROFL. Bay Area cable doesn't even have the cartoon network?!?


San Jose has all those channels, but maybe some of the smaller towns around the Bay Area don't.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

This is what I got...for $38.00/month

2 FOX -- KTVU - Fox Bay Area
3 FOX -- KCBA - Fox Salinas/Monterey
4 IND -- KSMS 
5 CBS -- KION 
6 NBC -- KSBW 
7 ABC -- KGO 
8 CABLE NEWS NETWORK 
9 A&E - ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT WEST ABC -- 
10 HEADLINE NEWS 
11 ESPN ESPN 
12 ABC FAMILY CHANNEL ABC FAMILY CHANNEL WEST 
13 TURNER NETWORK TELEVISION WEST 
14 PBS -- KQED 
15 INP -- KKPX 
16 RESERVED FOR VIDEO 
17 THE WB NETWORK WEST 
18 ACCESS TV (INFOMERCIAL) 
20 C-SPAN C-SPAN 
21 C-SPAN 2 C-SPAN 2 
22 INT -- K15CU 
23 CNBC CNBC 
24 FOX SPORTS BAY AREA 
25 DISCOVERY CHANNEL DISCOVERY CHANNEL WEST 
26 EDUCATIONAL ACCESS 
27 IND -- KICU 
28 VH1 WEST 
29 CARTOON NETWORK 
30 LIFETIME WEST 
31 THE DISNEY CHANNEL WEST 
32 GALAVISION WEST 
33 SPIKETV- WEST 
34 MTV WEST 
35 USA NETWORK WEST 
36 AMERICAN MOVIE CLASSICS WEST 
37 NICKELODEON WEST 
38 QVC 
39 BET - BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION 
40 FOX NEWS CHANNEL FOX NEWS CHANNEL 
41 THE CALIFORNIA CHANNEL 9:00am to 2:59pm 
BRAVO WEST 3:00pm to 8:59am 
43 PBS -- KTEH 
44 PUBLIC ACCESS 

I switched to D* in 1995. This lineup has had no major mods since the mid '80s. Originally, this was Monterey Penninsula Cable, then TCI, then AT&T and now Comcast. I can't believe that the majority of cable subs haven't left them for satellite by now. What I really can't believe, is that with such a limited system, they feel it is worthwhile to have both CSPAN and CSPAN2.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

What a ripoff for that Price


----------

